# Long & McQuade Boxing Day Sale?



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_____________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that mopho probably wont be on sale.

usually its a sale on items similar to MIM fenders, some epiphones, rarely gibsons, martins or taylors. if they are on sale its lower end stuff.

the occasional pedal is on for a good price as well.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

From their website....



> Long & McQuade will match the verified price of any in-stock product from any retailer in Canada, both at the time of purchase and up to 30 days after purchase.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

boxing day deals are almost always not included in price match policies


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, my birthday is in february, so any folks that want to save money on my gift might want to take advantage of that.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> What kind of sale does L&M usually do on Boxing Day? Anything good? I'm usually out of town on Boxing Day so I've never paid attention, but I'm in town this year. I was thinking of picking up a Dave Smith Mopho and was wondering if I should wait until after Christmas. Maybe I could get it "no GST" or something.



Just out of curiosity, can you play a guitar through the Mopho?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> It has an audio input, which I assume expects a line level signal. So, yah, with a little jury-rigging I should be able to play guitar through it and use the guitar signal as the base waveform. I think. Honestly, I'm not really sure how that works. I'll find out soon enough. I had a credit with Moog Audio and their price was lower than L&M's anyway so I just ordered one and it shipped this afternoon. Woo!!


I wouldn't mind getting a nice analog synth module.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I prefer the kijiji boxing day sales. "oh your dad bought you a new guitar, but it hurts your fingers? i'll give you 100$ for it."


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> I prefer the kijiji boxing day sales. "oh your dad bought you a new guitar, but it hurts your fingers? i'll give you 100$ for it."



There will be lots of those. 

Perhaps you should pre-empt them and put an ad in now stating that if anyone gets a guitar that hurts their fingers, you'll give them cash for it.


----------



## chromewaves (Nov 16, 2012)

Boxing Week flyer is online now: Long & McQuade Boxing Week Sale - RedFlagDeals.com


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow... those maple boarded les paul classics are going for a killer price.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are a few decent items in there. You would have to be first in line for some of them, I'm sure.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

blam said:


> wow... those maple boarded les paul classics are going for a killer price.


I want one. I wonder how I'm going to sneek one into the house without the wife knowing.


----------

